# Great Customer Service @ Promark Winches



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

I bought a #3000 Promark XTR winch for my brute a few months back and really haven't put too much of a load on it until yesterday...I was replacing a garage door at my house and we could not get the old door out so we decided to hook the winch up to it...After many pulls and jerking in reverse the synthetic rope snapped in two...Ended up using a truck and his winch to suck the door out of the hole...I called Promark this morning and told them exactly what happened, I didn't hide anything and they are shipping out brand new rope first thing Monday morning with absolutly no hassle...To me customer service is one of the most important things that any company should pay attention to and I think that Promark's is top notch


----------



## seth5208 (Mar 20, 2010)

thats awesome glad to know that they have good customer service because i just bought the 2500 xtr winch


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

Nice man.


----------



## Smokey (Jan 17, 2010)

Great customer service means nothing when they won't even sell me one.

I'll never understand why companies won't ship to Canada, it's not [email protected]&(ing Nigeria


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Smokey - there still might be some animosity toward canadians for burning our capital down during the war of 1812! (you guys burned washington, D.C. in 1814) 
too bad you cant come back down in 2010.. i'd meet ya for marshmallows!

JUST KIDDING!

I feel for you canadians regarding shipping from the US.


----------



## All i ride is Kawi (Dec 12, 2010)

I got the same winch they sent me out drum bushings and all i had to pay was 3.95 for shipping. I emailed them to see if they can send me a new rope because there like 50 bucks and i used it twice and on the 3rd time i was winching a fallen down tree and snap lol


----------

